# 921 - How to get rid of it.



## 421602 (Jan 30, 2004)

Now that the latest software is out and appears to have taken a couple of steps backward (for me at least), I think it is time for the 921 to go. I figure I can just do without HD for a while. I had some pretty low expectations for this release but I STILL can't record OTA.

What is the best way to get rid of it. Do you think I can get Dish to refund my money? Should I try the Ebay route? Anyone else gotten rid of theirs?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You can't record any OTA, or just from specific channels? 

If you're within 30 days of purchase, you might be able to return it. If you're outside of 30 days, I doubt you'll have any luck going that route. But, I'm sure there are many people willing to take it off your hands for a reasonable price, even with the problems.


----------



## 421602 (Jan 30, 2004)

I am one of the people that can't record or pause some of my locals. for me it is 3 out of 7 channels. Seeing that no progress was made in 180 toward delivering this basic feature of the box combined with the loss of OTA in the favorites lists and removal of Firewire have convinced me that the 921 and Dish are not the way to go...at least for me.

I have owned it since early january so I am outside the 30 days. I really thought that after this long in development, the problems were going to be fixed quickly. I think it is going to go on ebay this week.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

Ebay is the way to go you'll probably get more then you paid


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

ayalbaram said:


> Ebay is the way to go you'll probably get more then you paid


Ebay is the way to go, and curiously for all the anger and ranting about the dish-wire, I expected people to be selling them like crazy, (lots of threads with I want my money back themes), but not one on Ebay, zip, zero.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

If you paid for it by credit card the fire wire removal means you bought something that didnt meet its announced specs and you should be able to return it


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> If you paid for it by credit card the fire wire removal means you bought something that didnt meet its announced specs and you should be able to return it


Yeah, I want to see the Jerry Seinfeld AmEx commercial of that! Jerry's new American Express Flash commericals (click on "Uniform")


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> If you paid for it by credit card the fire wire removal means you bought something that didnt meet its announced specs and you should be able to return it


Which would do DISH Network absolutely ZERO harm. Since DISH isn't selling them direct, I can only assume that he bought it from a retailer. I can't imagine how the retailer could have known that DISH would not use the DISH Wire ports - any more than they would expect DISH to make the USB ports on certain receivers functional.

Like ayalbaram said, dump it on EBAY, and you'll probably make a few bucks.


----------



## 421602 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah, I don't plan to reverse the charge and screw the retailer (which did actually get me one). Sounds like Ebay is the way to go. Just have to figure out something to replace it with.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I wasnt suggesting you screw the retailer, just try to recover your funds. With the demand the retailer could probably make more money auctioning it off themselves.

Has Direct ever pulled something like this? Shipping a box and then dropping a promised feature?

To HURT E THE MOST, go with D Tivo and tell them why you are cancelling. You might also write snail mail to consumer reports about this. With any luck they will add it to their next report on satellite TV

Now THAT would do some damage!!!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Has Direct ever pulled something like this? Shipping a box and then dropping a promised feature?


Rupert stated in a recent press conference that they were looking at dropping the multiple manufacturers making their products to standardize on a single source (like E* has here and BSkyB has overseas), possibly utilizing the same software developer that they have elsewhere (at the expense of Tivo), and he suggested that the commercial skip functions and unlimited archiving dates (think expiration dates on your recordings) might also go away.

The first one is disappointing, the second one will raise a few hackles, and the last two will make E*'s Viacom PR gaffes look like a lover's spat. It will be interesting to see how they will handle the transition to the new model from the old way of doing things.

As for something they did in the past, I seem to remember some people being upset about the Guide being changed for the worse. Not having D*, I'm not up on the details, but I remember the complaints....


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Currently, there are only a limited number of manufacturers for DirecTV boxes. For instance, the Hughes HTL-HD, Sony HD300, and LG 3200 are all the same design with only cosmetic differences (and the elimination of RF remote in the Hughes.)

All of the current non-HD DirecTivo models appear to be one manufacturer, as well.

So far, it looks like it's not only one manufacturer for the HD Tivo, but I've only seen the Hughes brand mentioned for it.

Doubtful that the crippling of the most basic Tivo features will ever take place on the DirecTivo boxes. They are some of the most demanded features! Murdoch may be a prick, but he ain't a dick.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Has Direct ever pulled something like this? Shipping a box and then dropping a promised feature?


I don't know the answer to that but I'm sure you know as well as i do that this is SOP for Dish, ala 721 internet access.

G


----------

